
Drawing to portrait generator - cgoodmac
http://fotogenerator.npocloud.nl/
======
claar
Very cool looking, but this could also be titled "The dangers of model
overfitting".

From [https://www.dekennisvannu.nl/site/artikel/Help-ons-
kunstmati...](https://www.dekennisvannu.nl/site/artikel/Help-ons-kunstmatige-
intelligentie-testen/9163) , this generator appears to only know how to render
two particular portraits -- one profile, and one head-on, of a single person
on a particular background.

All other drawings seem to be rendered as a really poor approximation of those
two portraits. Very neat none-the-less.

~~~
Hydraulix989
Even still, you're trying to create data out of "thin air" \-- too much
information is lost in the "conversion process" to drawing, and trying to
recover it is futile. How do I know "Donald Trump"'s hair should be blonde if
the only thing I know about "Donald Trump" is from that drawing? How would I
know not to make The Donald a brunette or redhead?

------
Retr0spectrum
If you want to play around with other inputs like I did, you can use curl like
so:

    
    
        curl 'http://fotogenerator.npocloud.nl/dekennisvannu' --data-binary "@input.png" > output.png
    

Edit: I tried using a drawing of Donald Trump that I found, done in a similar
style: [http://imgur.com/a/Mw536](http://imgur.com/a/Mw536)

~~~
mistercow
Seems to only work if your image is exactly 256x256 pixels? Took some trial
and error to get it to send back anything but the text "server error".

------
andrewstuart2
*Drawing to human-textured photo generator. That was the most disturbing snow-capped mountain I've even drawn/seen.

------
zekevermillion
Awesome! And, truly horrifying...

